# 2001 a4 2.8 shocks and springs on urs4/6??



## aesthetics (May 13, 2004)

hey, i have a 2001 2.8 30v a4 and i am about to go to waterfest yay!!!!!!
I have been always looking into URS4/6's and am thinking of selling my car for one. My question really is if i bought the bilstein/HR shock and spring set-up for my a4, would it also fit on a urs4/6 if i got one? 
Also, does anyone know about anyone selling their urs4/6? I have my warrantied till 100,000 miles 2001 audi a4 2.8 30V loaded with 47k on it. 
please let me know
thanks


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: 2001 a4 2.8 shocks and springs on urs4/6?? (aesthetics)*

No. The suspension of the B5-A4 and C4-S4/S6 are totally different. There are always S-cars for sale on http://www.audifans.com


----------

